# LFTS 11-10



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’ve killed two times in the last 3 years on the 10th, it’s the last day of this stupid weather. Heading to the pinch this morning let’s punch some holes good luck and stay cool !
Flight


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I made it. I Bumped a handful from under my stand on my way in. Saw plenty running around the ag fields last night. Hopefully we all can connect.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

We're up at the rack shack ,something about hunting in a t shirt in November sucks. Lol good luck and put a rage in the cage


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Coffee time then I'm headed out. A little scrubby buck got the pass last night. Left my set up and gear in the tree last night, so I'm gonna give that spot another sit. Good luck all!


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in from work... Thought today was my last day until the 23rd. Canvassed us to work tomorrow UAW holiday Veterans day. I figured I would take their money and work... To those out today Good Luck and Git Er Done!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I can't, I just can't do it! I'm on vacation today but not hunting in this crap weather. I feel like a loser, Nov 10th 16c ( 62 F) to be 75F by noon. Ugh I'm sitting this one out until tomorrow am. Come on cold front. 
Good luck LFTS'ers if you are out there after em. Stay cool if you can.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I'm on my way but this weather is depressing. You never know what might happen so good to all.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm in, goodluck all. Deer on the move in alcona this morning.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

Heading out to my stand here in Sw Sanilac county. Hopefully things pick up this morning. Its been quite all week for me. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Walking out now, good luck sanilac county,


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I’ve killed two times in the last 3 years on the 10th, it’s the last day of this stupid weather. Heading to the pinch this morning let’s punch some holes good luck and stay cool !
> Flight


You talked me into it, lol. The 10th has been my day a couple of times in the past too. Slept in a little though.


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Do I detect a slight change in wind direction? Cmon Wednesday!! Had 4 under the apple tree just after dark last night. I hope they’re still close by. Let’s do this 10th!!
Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm up a tree in SE ohio. 48 degrees and a high of 76 today. I'm hoping all our shots are true and the deer is recovered quickly.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Remember when we used to hunt the rut and have to dress warm? This is insane


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

I will venture to say the last week of weather has saved many of big bucks lives.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweating on the walk in. Isn't that an October thing?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Sitting in my trailer in Missouri drinking coffee. The cold front just rolled in and it is pouring, 70 degrees last night when we went to bed and is 39 now should be done raining in the next 2 hours then to the stand for the rest of the day . They should be on there feet today. 
Good luck up there today


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Been up and in for 25 minutes. Hoping that 8 from last night or one of the other good bucks we have on camera makes a showing. 
Pretty sure this is the one that came off the ridge behind me yesterday afternoon 









Personally, I’d like tank to show up. Not a great rack but he’s a fatty! Lots of burger and steaks on this old boy.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Another south wind and a high of 75. Might sit this evening out and pack for camp and get all loaded up so I can hunt tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Milosh (Dec 28, 2018)

Good luck to everyone making it out today, it may not feel like November but it bothers us more than the deer. I got tomorrow off and I’ll be back out with high hopes.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Buck down!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hookslinger said:


> Coffee time then I'm headed out. A little scrubby buck got the pass last night. Left my set up and gear in the tree last night, so I'm gonna give that spot another sit. Good luck all!


Man how do you do that? I cant leave my stuff out without fear of it getting stolen. And hunt private


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Another south wind and a high of 75. Might sit this evening out and pack for camp and get all loaded up so I can hunt tomorrow and Thursday.


In our area I believe this is the 8th day in a row of southerly winds. Don’t recall any hunting season where there was such an extended lack of variety.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Small buck just cruised through. My ever-present Doe fawn bedded just to my right.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Holy cow, I just seen the biggest buck I have ever seen out here chasing a doe. A absolute stud of a 10pt he didn’t even look like he belonged here.
Flight


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Lot of chasing where I’m at. To bad it’s squirrels chasing each other and not bucks chasing does. 0 deer so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Same here


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

John Hine said:


> Good luck gents! It was 71 degrees when this happened! They’ll move!
> View attachment 600771


John,

If you were Bear Grylls you would eat those balls !!! LOL


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> In our area I believe this is the 8th day in a row of southerly winds. Don’t recall any hunting season where there was such an extended lack of variety.


I am seeing less and less deer from overuse of my SW stand. At least it’s my favorite.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

good luck to all. I was out for 6 days in prime deer property, and was almost a bust so far as movement. I did not go out today, but am waiting for tomorrow to begin again. good luck to you all and be safe.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Roman1 said:


> I am seeing less and less deer from overuse of my SW stand. At least it’s my favorite.


Same story for us. Last week I had a few of my children hunting with me each day and by the end of the day Saturday we had used certain stands far more than I would have preferred.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

One more day watching from home. I'm heading back up to the NeLP tomorrow to hunt 11/12 - 11/17. 
Congrats @Hookslinger!
<----<<<


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

And the hunt begins. And here I was whining.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

thegospelisgood said:


> And the hunt begins. And here I was whining.
> View attachment 600831


There you GO!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Good luck all and good luck to those that already connected.
Took the morning off but am still following along.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m still shook, I heard crashing and looked right, ok there’s the doe and I hear grunting and when I seen what was chasing her I just took off my glasses and grabbed my bow. I turned back to look and for a second I thought oh sh$t I love the 10th of November, but as happens so many times she turned and took him in the opposite direction. Still so exciting to see a buck of that caliber here in Michigan!
Flight


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


That was fast! Nice shot!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Congratulations. Nice buck.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


 Very nice! Well done!


----------



## Geoffrey Jenkins (Sep 15, 2020)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Looks great! Kudos


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Very nice, congrats!
Flight


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Congrats! Hookslinger


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I saw 2 SLAMMERS on the way to work this morning. They're on their feet!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Congrats nice


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Wandering arrows said:


> Sitting in my trailer in Missouri drinking coffee. The cold front just rolled in and it is pouring, 70 degrees last night when we went to bed and is 39 now should be done raining in the next 2 hours then to the stand for the rest of the day . They should be on there feet today.
> Good luck up there today


Whereabouts in MO? I'm heading down there on Friday to hunt for 7 days. Missing the firearm opener here is bittersweet but i'm excited to strike out for an adventure in another state. I know their firearm opens on Saturday as well.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

John Hine said:


> Good luck gents! It was 71 degrees when this happened! They’ll move!
> View attachment 600771


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


Nice buck, great shot! Congrats


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Roman1 said:


> I am seeing less and less deer from overuse of my SW stand. At least it’s my favorite.


The only stands I have on private this year are good for everything BUT southerly winds. I'm hoping the cold front swinging through tomorrow puts wind back in my favor.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

First deer of the day, a 2.5 yo buck, just cruised through. I better drink an energy shot and refocus. Falling oak leaves and nuthatches have been lulling me into a trance, lol. Wind is picking up.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Sunday is going to be starting out as S wind gradually changing to SW by night, then W Monday


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nothing here, heading into the camp for food and coffee. Back at it later. Come on cold front.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Hookslinger said:


> View attachment 600837


congrats on a fine buck!!
Judging by that shot placement, very short bloodtrail?


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Got set up about 2 hrs ago in the big woods outside of Hale. First day of a week long vacation up here. No deer yet but I'm glad to be out of the hustle bustle for a while.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Nothing for our group in Ohio, cameras have been dead besides a flying squirrel and a coyote at night. We are going to head to a new chunk of land this afternoon and probably sweat a lot.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Did I mention there are a crap ton of squirrels out and about today? If these damn squirrels were deer I wouldn’t know which way to look. I’d be in the hospital with a case of whiplash!
Giving it til 10:30 then heading in. Gotta run to oscoda to pick up the generator. Pull rope snapped the other day. Hasn’t been cold enough to run it for heat but looks like that’s about to change in the next couple days.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

d_rek said:


> Whereabouts in MO? I'm heading down there on Friday to hunt for 7 days. Missing the firearm opener here is bittersweet but i'm excited to strike out for an adventure in another state. I know their firearm opens on Saturday as well.


Good luck Iam sure you will have great time evan if you don’t get one.years ago four of us went to Wyoming best time I ever had wouldn’t evan had to hunt and it still would have been great just the scenery alone


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

After my target buck gettin injured Inhad zero patience. 8 and up got an arrow. This is a nina...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> In our area I believe this is the 8th day in a row of southerly winds. Don’t recall any hunting season where there was such an extended lack of variety.


. I have never burned a stand this bad before with this constant south wind. Still seeing the deer but they are skirting my location. The good thing is once the winds shift back to the north, northwest years of hunting this bedding area say I should be back in business and will have a weapon that will reach out a little farther. My wheat plot looks awesome too with this warm weather and they have to go through me to get to it. Have a virgin stand ready to go in the evening with it gets cold


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

2 bucks down already on this crazy warm morning! Congrats guys!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

thegospelisgood said:


> After my target buck gettin injured Inhad zero patience. 8 and up got an arrow. This is a nina...
> View attachment 600881
> View attachment 600883


Congrats nice buck.Iam going to have get out.


----------

